# new G26 has arrived at store!



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

I'm heading in to pick it up tomorrow morning.. already ordered the pinkie mag base plate, anybody recommend any aftermarket mags for it or should I stick with stock?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! Stick with the factory mags. :smt023


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats, stick with stock. Its a great little gun. :smt023


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

Like you already know , it is a great little gun .Congrats.


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

You will like it a lot, congratulations.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats. I don't like the extended mags, because I carry it concealed in my back pocket.


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

Okay, I bought a third factory mag, and three extended baseplates (wife loved that, is afraid of trying to hold onto it without pinkie control)... spent the morning putting the baseplates on.. 

Notes----

The slide release button is REALLY hard to push, and very small.. wife will have to pull slide back to ease tension against retainer, or else she'll never be able to drop the slide on a new mag. Surprised by how hard that is, makes my finger hurt.

Figuring out the differences between this and my Bersa... no safety, no decocker. Trigger split is safety, but not sure how that safes you against a forgetful pull of the trigger.

Breakdown is easy, but those tiny little breakdown actuators are so small, I've torn three fingernails trying to hold onto them. It's like you need callused hands and sandpaper to get them ready for breakdown of this gun.


Mags don't drop, not all the time. Sometimes I have to push up on a mag to even get the release button to push down far enough to let it go. 

I note these four critiques because all of them are MUCH better on my Bersa Thunder UC 9. slide release is ambidextrous and large enough to make it easy. Safety is also ambidextrous and drops hammer without firing. Magazines drop every time. and breakdown lever is big and easy to use.

Glad wife liked her brother's glock enough to buy one.. cuz the Bersa is mine and this one is HERS... 

Don't get me wrong, it's a well built compact little nine, nicely done, and I assume tested to last a long time.

But a ten minute familiarization session has left me with some broken nails and sore fingers.

Can't wait to SHOOT it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It sounds to me like you're dealing with the effects of a new gun, and that is all. Don't be such a wuss. :smt033

Also, when loading the firearm, use the slingshot method....not the slide stop.

AND.....



BigDaveP said:


> Trigger split is safety, but not sure how that safes you against a *forgetful pull of the trigger*.


What in the f'ing world is a FORGETFUL pull of the TRIGGER?!

I think you may need some more training. There's no such thing!


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

BeefyBeefo said:


> It sounds to me like you're dealing with the effects of a new gun, and that is all. Don't be such a wuss. :smt033
> 
> Also, when loading the firearm, use the slingshot method....not the slide stop.
> 
> ...


Not claiming any great training here, and yes, my fingers are golf fingers, still roughing up for shooting fingers.. new, tiny metal bits still hurt me for a few days.. I'm a post-November 4th convert to keeping lots of guns around the house and getting my CCW permit. )

But you're right, it's breakin stuff probably... the sharp edges of the cut in the slide retainer slot are going to smooth out a little.

It's easy to say use slingshot method, but when I'm at the range, the magazine locks open on last shot, and you switch mags and then use the little painful slide drop button. My Bersa has a big, comfortable slide drop button that doesn't seem any harder to fit into the holster or the pocket.. that little stamped steel Glock button seems needlessly rough on you. Hope that fixes itself after breakin.

And the bottom line here is, this gun is for my wife, and anything that irritates me in terms of being too rough and too hard is going to be twice as much a problem for her.

But the gun was chosen because she spent a day shooting her brother's 26, so I think the broken in gun made all the difference.

as for 'forgetful pull of trigger', my Bersas have a full safety that lets you pull the trigger without releasing any critical springloaded bits. If it's a stupid concept, well there sure are a lot of gun makers who create safeties with that particular bit of stupidity in mind. ))

I agree in principle. If I have a gun in my pocket and am forced to pull it out, I want the trigger to work when I pull it. 

well, lots to learn. and for those inclined to work for a grin or two at my expense, I can take it, and I keep notes. )


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

BigDaveP said:


> Not claiming any great training here, and yes, my fingers are golf fingers, still roughing up for shooting fingers.. new, tiny metal bits still hurt me for a few days.. I'm a post-November 4th convert to keeping lots of guns around the house and getting my CCW permit. )
> 
> But you're right, it's breakin stuff probably... the sharp edges of the cut in the slide retainer slot are going to smooth out a little.
> 
> ...


Yes a Bersa has a safety that does not allow the sear to engage the hammer. But just because something can be done does not mean it should be done. You can use your weapon as a hammer, but that don't make it the right thing to do.

You say you are new to the world of shooting. You would do well to take the advice of those that have more experience than you do right now. You keep notes? Then you should have the advice given you still. Read up on it.

Being a "post November 4th convert you have not had any time to get the experience that many others of the board have. It's a good idea to listen to them. They just might teach you something that can save a live form a negligent discharge or help you keep the weapon(s) you have to keep functioning at their best longer and that is always a good thing. Most of the members here are pretty serious about firearm safety. Sure you will hear a joke here and there bu the bottom line is no one wants to see anyone get hurt or worse by not handling a weapon properly.

'I can use my weapon as a hammer but you can bet that I'll not be doing that any time soon.


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

Dude, massive overreach.

I said I didn't have much training, not that I'm new to the world of shooting.

I said I take notes as a joke, inviting those who want to mess with me in a good natured way to do so and warning them I remember and I give back... it was a fun side note, not a serious 'classroom student, please teach me' thing... geez. 

I'm not here on this forum because I'm begging wise people to teach me. I ask questions when I want to know things, and I read around other folks' posts. I keep my ears open and learn what I need to. I have law enforcement in my family, and former military too. Plenty of wisdom floats around me, and I've owned a gun for my entire adult life (I'm 48).

"just because it can be done doesn't mean it should, hammer, etc" geez, could you possibly look down on me any more from your great height?  

I am new to GLOCK. And glock design is DIFFERENT. I was just mentioning it. It's all very interesting to me.

That's all it was. I started buying more guns after Oprompta got elected, like a million other people. This is my first Glock.

That's all it is. 

I might even ask YOU some more questions over time, but don't talk to me like a seven year old, okay? )


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

No offense, but you're missing the point.

The safety is not there so you can pull the trigger with a round chambered. If you had enough intelligence floating around you, then you would likely know that there is also no such thing as a "forgetful" pull of the trigger. That would be negligence. You should not even have your finger near the trigger unless you are dry-firing with no live rounds in the same room, or you are ready to shoot something or someone.



BigDaveP said:


> It's easy to say use slingshot method, but when I'm at the range, the magazine locks open on last shot, and you switch mags and then use the little painful slide drop button. My Bersa has a big, comfortable slide drop button that doesn't seem any harder to fit into the holster or the pocket.. that little stamped steel Glock button seems needlessly rough on you. Hope that fixes itself after breakin.


It's easy to say use the slingshot method because that is what should be used. Even in the example you give above, the slingshot method should be used. Sure, the slide stop will loosen up with break-in. Either way, when the slick locks open after the last round, you put in a new magazine, pull the slide back and let go.

:watching:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

BigDaveP said:


> Okay, I bought a third factory mag, and three extended baseplates (wife loved that, is afraid of trying to hold onto it without pinkie control)... spent the morning putting the baseplates on..
> 
> Notes----
> 
> ...


Well I think your wife made a wise choice myself - you need to educate yourself and her on the Glock.

First the GA as I'm calling it now (Glock Action) has 3 safety features built into it - go to the Glock website for that info - and keep your booger hook off the trigger till ready to fire.

As far as slide removal I prefer to put my hand over the top of the slide and push down on the slide release pins with my thumb and index finger rather than coming from the bottom - much easier There is a video out there showing this technique but I can't find it at the moment. - and keep your booger hook off the trigger till ready to fire.

If you don't like the size of the slide lock they sell extended slide locks and extended magazine releases. That is what I didn't like about mine - the small magazine release - and keep your booger hook off the trigger till ready to fire.

If the magazine is not dropping out of the grip try cleaning off any excess grease that may be inside the 
grip and also clean the outside of the magazines. You may consider also the extended magazine release if it still continues not to drop - and keep your booger hook off the trigger till ready to fire.

Like any new handgun the operators will be snug - take it to the range and fire off a few hundred rounds (If you can find any ammo) and it will loosen up. and keep your booger hook off the trigger till ready to fire.

Hope your wife enjoys her Glock - She will!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't see where I treated you in a disrespectful manner in any way. You were talking about a dangerous habit (pulling a trigger with a safety on) and I thought it wise to tell you that it's not a good thing to do. I like many know people that have been hurt or killed by an unloaded weapon or one with the safety on. Like most that frequent the forums here safety is a really big issue. 

So I said don't pull the trigger of a weapon without wanting to fire it and I'm talking down to you? That's fine. I'll talk down and you might not cause a negligent discharge. I'll take that as a win. Bare in mind that text does not allow for the sarcastic voice inflection you must have been making when you made your post(s) so that fun stuff might just have been overlooked.

You are not on the forum because you want some one to teach you but you have made observations about a weapon that clearly come from a lack of experience and you expect everyone to just agree with you because that's what people do right? Don't post if you don't want replies. I don't speak for any great height. I merely speak from the experience I have. If that experience can help someone then great. But it appears to me that you and your tender hands already know everything.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

First, listen to DJ. He knows what he's talking about.
Secondly, is the G26 easy to carry concealed comfortably?


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Well I think your wife made a wise choice myself - you need to educate yourself and her on the Glock.
> 
> First the GA as I'm calling it now (Glock Action) has 3 safety features built into it - go to the Glock website for that info - and keep your booger hook off the trigger till ready to fire.
> 
> ...


Never 'til I joined this forum have I ever experienced so many people telling me not to pull the trigger at random.  Well I never have done that, and never will. I type sentences at random sometimes, but they can't kill anyone (unless they're anti Islam sentences, then I'll be blamed for the riot deaths).

I"m sure she'll enjoy her glock. It has loosened up a bit just from me working it over these past few days.

I repeat-- guys, I"m nearly fifty and have owned a gun for my entire adult life. I need no actual school-like lecturing, just conversation, which is what I came here for. Some of you have concluded I'm a danger to myself and others just from one post. I'd like to take it back if it is that compelling and frightening. I'm just fine with guns, but I have never seen a Glock and was fascinated at the differences.

My fingers are toughened up from racking the slides on a Ruger Mark II, a P22, a Bersa Firestorm 22 and a Bersa Thunder UC9, as well as pulling back hammers on a Taurus 941 and a Smith and Wesson Chief's Special, first year, serial number 12,xxx. But the Glock bruises them in new and different places. I'm also a lefty, and the Glock is not lefty friendly like my Bersa Thunder and my P22.

Just learning. And chatting. )

Interesting.


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I don't see where I treated you in a disrespectful manner in any way. You were talking about a dangerous habit (pulling a trigger with a safety on) and I thought it wise to tell you that it's not a good thing to do. I like many know people that have been hurt or killed by an unloaded weapon or one with the safety on. Like most that frequent the forums here safety is a really big issue.
> 
> So I said don't pull the trigger of a weapon without wanting to fire it and I'm talking down to you? That's fine. I'll talk down and you might not cause a negligent discharge. I'll take that as a win. Bare in mind that text does not allow for the sarcastic voice inflection you must have been making when you made your post(s) so that fun stuff might just have been overlooked.
> 
> You are not on the forum because you want some one to teach you but you have made observations about a weapon that clearly come from a lack of experience and you expect everyone to just agree with you because that's what people do right? Don't post if you don't want replies. I don't speak for any great height. I merely speak from the experience I have. If that experience can help someone then great. But it appears to me that you and your tender hands already know everything.


'talking about a dangerous habit' no, I talked about an ACCIDENT (edit-- a 'forgetful' pull, not a bad habit). It can happen, probably not to me because I'm careful, but then I was talking about the fact that the safety is built into the trigger, which is not traditional and not AS safe as one that DEACTIVATES the trigger. You over-read what I said.

And yes, there was quite a bit of lecturing going on, which I felt my post did not earn. I am chatting here, learning as I read, asking questions as I have them, and being pigpiled with safety lectures for 12 year olds irritated me. I do not believe my post earned it.

As I've said on another post, I am left handed and my fingers are plenty tough for the other six guns I have but the Glock is not lefty friendly and its controls are different, hence the sore fingers, especially on the first day of handling and learning it. It has yet to be loaded. I don't take a gun to the range that I don't know well.

You took my post to mean I just picked up my first gun that morning, or something to that effect. that's not what I wrote.

I enjoy shooting, and am doing more of it since November. I'm not a newbie and felt that your response treated me as such, but my post didn't earn that treatment.

End of story.

Thanks for the tips.  I'll be back for more, if we can just move along from here.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Moving on Dave it was just that one statement as mentioned before "Trigger split is safety, but not sure how that safes you against a forgetful pull of the trigger."

Myself and as you can see the rest of us had bells going off - Welcome aboard and let's move on

Did ya try releasing those slide locks from the top? Still can't find that darn video.

Let me see if I can explain it - Hmmm I'm trying to do it as I explain - Well with the left hand put your hand parallel to the left side of the pistol fingers pointing up index finger towards the rear sight - 4 fingers over the top of the slide and the thumb under the beavertail - grip and pull back on the slide - it doesn't have to be pulled back very far then with the right hand reach over the slide with the thumb on the right side and the index finger on the left side and push down on the release pins. Let go of the slide with the left hand and that's it.

Try to keep those fingers out of the ejection port - pinch hazard.

Hope I explained that well enough.

Pictures worth a thousand words










Yea I know it's a Sig but my Glock is getting some custom work done on it:smt082


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> Moving on Dave it was just that one statement as mentioned before "Trigger split is safety, but not sure how that safes you against a forgetful pull of the trigger."
> 
> Myself and as you can see the rest of us had bells going off - Welcome aboard and let's move on
> 
> ...


Salty, as it turns out I've gotten acclimated to the slide removal  I can do it from below.. just had to get the feel of lifting both buttons while I had the slide pulled back in that 'underneath' grip they recommend.. Once you get that feel of those little buttons under your fingers, it comes apart faster and easier than any of my others..  My Bersa 9mm isn't too bad, with just the one lever on the left hand side, but oddly, my Bersa .22 requires rearward pull to get it off and the 9mm just moves to the front like the GLock.. (Walther P22 also rearward, I think it's .22 autoloaders that do that)

I get it about the 'forgetful', but I wasn't talking about MYSELF )) only mentioning that pretty much every other maker has a safety that deactivates the trigger... and that there had to be a REASON for that... so it was interesting to discover the Glock does NOT do what all my other guns do..

But I know where you're comin' from. 

And after a couple of days of cocking and releasing while cleaning it and learning it, that slide release button has already gotten twice as easy to push down... being a lefty, the right hand thumb isn't as 'ready' to push a button like that.. and with any of my other guns that are not ambi, I use my trigger finger to push the slide release.... and there is NO WAY I can push that button with my trigger finger on the Glock, not today anyway... gonna take a lot more breaking in... The mag release kinda sucks too.. 

I"ll be sticking with my Bersa UC9mm, holds 13 rds comp. to the G26's 10 rds... and the levers for safety and slide release are all big and comfortable, and on both sides. I like the Bersa 'decocker' safety, so you don't have to trust yourself to lower the hammer gently... trying to do that on an autoloader has somewhat larger consequences even if you're aimed downrange, as the slide will probably hurt your hand if you accidentally drop that hammer on a round while trying to lower it gently... 

Fiddling with the Glock for a couple of days makes me really appreciate the build and the design.. but it would have to be built for a lefty before it would be much use to me.. 

That said, I agree with all, my wife will love it.  Thanx for the note SD..


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

nailer said:


> First, listen to DJ. He knows what he's talking about.
> Secondly, is the G26 easy to carry concealed comfortably?


First, I can see he knows what he's talking about. That was not my gripe. But I've said my piece and I think I'm going to like it here.  DJ is obviously an expert, and I respect that and will call on him often, I'm sure.

Second, I have no idea. It's a tiny bit smaller than my Bersa Ultra Compact 9, and most of that is because the Bersa holds 13 and the G26 holds 10 rds. But with the pinkie plate on the Glock, like my wife wanted, it's a bit closer. Edge goes to the Glock but not by much. I am taking her out to the next gun show to look at purses with self contained holsters, which is where I want her to end up. Girlie girl, never moves without the purse.

She's got some choices for her future CCW ticket..  she might decide the 9 is just too much gun to be comfy with... But she fired her brother's G26 when she visited him recently and she fell in love with it... so mama gets what mama wants.

For me, it's going to be hard to outperform the Bersa... straight shooting and easy handling 9mm. But it is slightly bigger than the G26. I'm a big boy, 6'4" and 290 lbs, but I'd prefer a deep pocket holster to an IWB just for comfort. Lots to learn about carrying, and I will not bother with all that until I get my classes and CCW.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea I know about that mag release - I sent my G23 in to have the grip scaloped at the mag release for easier access. I was using it in an advanced CCW class and had a heck of a time doing a tactical reload with my fat hands. I had to reach up with my left hand and release the mag first and then reach for my second mag.

I tried to go the exetended mag release button route but did not like that either. Stuck out too far rubbing against my hand while firing - not a pleasant feeling. Also I worried about it hanging up on clothing as I do carry it. I can imagine for a south paw it's even harder.

I'm waiting for it to come back from Bowie Tactical Concepts to try it out. Can't wait to get it back - I miss it.


----------



## Bill Spider (Dec 2, 2007)

*Glock 26 for wife*

Hi Dave,
I also had all the problems you encounted with the 26, hard to rack, very hard to lock slide etc. I was having second thoughts about whether this was the right gun for my wife.
When my wife fired it at the range she had a couple of FTF problems which were a direct result of limp wrist. I fired 100 rounds with no malfunctions. 
I'm thinking about keeping this for myself and looking for something else for my wife. I'm going to try a couple more range trips to see if she can handle and fire the 26 without the above mentioned problems.
Good luck Bill


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

In regards to extra mags, i have four KCI 15 rd non-factory mags and they all work great in my 19. I would recommend them. enjoy the 26!

also if you would like pictures of the take down on a glock, let me know and ill take some with my 19, it looks the same as with the sig though


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

Salty is this the video you were looking for? or is it close enough?

Glock 26 field strip:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Close enough RC - that camera refocusing made me ill.

The one I was talking about is from a guy in VA sitting at his picnic table in his backyard. He did a cleaning disassembly and then a complete disassembly. Good video. It's in this forum somewhere - maybe under the Gunsmithing part.

Thanks


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea I found RC it's under Glock Gunsmithing with the title Glock detail stripping - imagine that

Great video if you want to tear down your Glock to bare bones


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

for some reason, that link wouldnt work for me, but here the video is again, should be the same one, is the 2nd link on the glock gunsmithing sticky


----------

